

Ruling Is Victory for Drug Companies in Promoting Medicine for Other Uses - kumarski
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/04/business/ruling-backs-drug-industry-on-off-label-marketing.html?_r=0

======
kumarski
conversely, this also means if:

drug A treats disease B with + outcomes

and

drug A treats diseace C with + outcomes

They rename the drug A'

Drug A and Drug A' differ in price by a multiple.

This just seems wrong.

